# Wifi se déconnecte tout le temps



## bulette (16 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai changé de livebox et avec l'installation de la nouvelle : nouveau problème!
mes 2 ordis mac sont branchés un en ethernet (aucun soucis) et l'autre en wifi.
Le macbook en wifi se déconnecte sans cesse. Dès que l'ordinateur se met en veille, il se déconnecte et je dois le remettre manuellement sur ma wifi.
C'est pénible. Car avant ça ne faisait pas ça avec l'autre livebox. 
Peut être est ce un problème de paramétrage?
J'ai essayé de mettre le cadenas pour empêcher les modifications, mais il ne veut pas se mettre (il reste ouvert... Bizarre je ne comprends pas non plus).

Je vous demande votre aide, car je ne m'y connais pas bien.

Je suis en OS X 10.6.8 (à jour).
Je vous mets une capture écran de ma connexion.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.









---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Help.... !


----------



## loic8 (16 Septembre 2013)

Peut etre pas un début de solution mais a ta place j'essayerais de changer de canal wifi on ne sait jamais...


----------



## bulette (17 Septembre 2013)

Merci loic8 : mais qu'entends tu par changer de canal wifi? Car je n'y connais rien.....


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2013)

bulette a dit:


> Merci loic8 : mais qu'entends tu par changer de canal wifi? Car je n'y connais rien.....



Cette possibilité est offerte chez tous les FAI, à condition de se connecter sur son compte de gestion box.

Chez Orange et selon le modèle, un peu de lecture... 

http://assistance.orange.fr/changer-le-canal-wi-fi-de-la-livebox-2-zte-1685.php#
http://assistance.orange.fr/changer-le-canal-wi-fi-de-la-livebox-2-sagem-5489.php
http://assistance.orange.fr/changer-le-canal-wi-fi-de-la-livebox-sagem-5491.php

...le but est de changer de canal pour vérifier si amélioration il y a _(ou pas)_ de la connexion WiFi.


----------



## bulette (17 Septembre 2013)

En fait, mon problème est que j'arrive tout à fait à me connecter à ma WIFI, qui fonctionne très bien d'ailleurs. Mais dès que mon ordi se met en veille, la WIFI se déconnecte et je dois la reconnecter manuellement! Car sinon elle se met sur wifi orange (public) et non sur ma wifi privé.
Auparavant avec mon ancienne livebox, ça ne faisait pas cela.

D'où le fait que je ne comprenne pas, car j'ai paramétré de la même façon les deux livebox.

J'ai changé le canal quand même, mais je n'y crois pas trop...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h37 ----------

Hé bien non, cette solution ne fonctionne pas. Même en changeant de canal, si je mets l'ordi en veille, il se déconnecte de la WIFI et ne se reconnecte plus.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2013)

bulette a dit:


> ...Hé bien non, cette solution ne fonctionne pas. Même en changeant de canal, si je mets l'ordi en veille, il se déconnecte de la WIFI et ne se reconnecte plus...



Changer de canal a pour but d'améliorer la qualité du signal.

Il y a des tas de messages traitant de ce sujet sans de réelle réponse _(définitive)_.

Un peu de lecture ici... http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/perte-de-la-connexion-afp-lors-de-la-veille-1090932.html ...en particulier la réponse #5.

Tu peux dans *Préférences Système/Réseau* ne laissez que *ta* connexion WiFi _(celle avec ta clé WEP ou WAP)_ en éliminant les autres avec le signe moins.


----------



## bulette (17 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux dans *Préférences Système/Réseau* ne laissez que *ta* connexion WiFi _(celle avec ta clé WEP ou WAP)_ en éliminant les autres avec le signe moins.



Merci! C'est ce que je viens de faire. On va voir.... J'avoue que je pense réellement que le problème vient de la Livebox....!!!


----------



## bulette (18 Septembre 2013)

On peut clôturer le sujet! J'ai trouvé la slution. Du coup, peut être que ça aidera des gens dans le futur...
Je suis allée dans >préférences >réseau. J'ai supprimer ma connexion WIFI. Puis dans le petit icône wifi en haut à droite dans la barre du finder, j'ai sélectionné ma livebox, et de là, j'ai retapé le code WEP et COCHÉ "choisir de préférence ce réseau". Et ça ne se déconnecte plus!


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2013)

bulette a dit:


> On peut clôturer le sujet! J'ai trouvé la slution. Du coup, peut être que ça aidera des gens dans le futur...
> Je suis allée dans >préférences >réseau. J'ai supprimer ma connexion WIFI. Puis dans le petit icône wifi en haut à droite dans la barre du finder, j'ai sélectionné ma livebox, et de là, j'ai retapé le code WEP et COCHÉ "choisir de préférence ce réseau". Et ça ne se déconnecte plus!



En voilà une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Septembre 2013)

bulette a dit:


> On peut clôturer le sujet! J'ai trouvé la slution. Du coup, peut être que ça aidera des gens dans le futur...


Non, je ne clôture pas le sujet 
Par contre, je le passe en [_Résolu_] 




*Note de la modération*: last, pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Septembre 2013)

Il y a une autre solution qui consiste à supprimer les réseaux wifi dans le mode avancé de l'airport. 

Vu que le wifi cherche par ordre de préférence il faut aussi que le réseau domestique soit tout en haut, cependant même en haut parfois cela n'empêche pas qu'il se connecte à un réseau plus bas dans la liste


----------

